# Possible rust?



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

Got a few if these spots on my skoda fabia vrs. Sills, lower part of doors and also top of the boot lid.










Is this rust? If so what are the possible causes?

Trying to get it sorted under the paint warranty.

Thanks

uploaded some more


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

That's a galvi blister, very comin on VAG cars. It's basically a sand particle trapped under the galvanized coating that the car receives from the factory. The sand is used to blast the bare steel clean prior to the galvi coat. What then happens is it becomes trapped and sealed in and over time the steel can sweat in the small air space that it has and with the varied weather temps we get these little blisters pop. My 07 plate A3 has them...

I had them all over my vxr and had the whole car painted because of it by Vauxhall covered by the anti corrosion warrenty.

Take it to the manufacturers recommend bodyshop and they should know what these are.

The reason I know what they are is because I was once a panel beater paint sprayer and repaired hundreds of panels that suffered from this.

Fiat actually paid PPG to carry out testing because it was costing them so much in warrenty claims!

Simple repair to, paint strip the area prep prime and paint! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow cheers for the details. Feel slightly better it's not rust itself but still a pain.

Dealers been trying to take pictures to send them to Skoda uk. Not having much joy yet.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

faboka vrs said:


> Wow cheers for the details. Feel slightly better it's not rust itself but still a pain.
> 
> Dealers been trying to take pictures to send them to Skoda uk. Not having much joy yet.


They are a real nightmare to photograph!! on arden blue you cant see them very well but that picture you have taken is a belter :thumb: My A3 has these in about all the same places as you.


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

Had that on a VRS I C1'd the other day did ask the owner thought it was rust, will get them to go to Skoda still under corrosion warranty.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Well skoda uk are saying its not a defect going by the pictures the dealer sent across.

Going to get it inspected from an approved bodyshop for a second opinion.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

As above it's a Zinc Inclusion. I've heard of someone else on DW having a claim rejected (by VAG group iirc) as it's 'not a defect'. Good luck


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Bero said:


> As above it's a Zinc Inclusion. I've heard of someone else on DW having a claim rejected (by VAG group iirc) as it's 'not a defect'. Good luck


I think it depends on what bodyshop you go to and how you present yourself in most cases, the same bodyshop in inverness turned down another guy for the same problem i had with my car but he went in guns blazing :lol: that was on a vauxhall not a VAG but i have heard they are on the clamp down.

Always worth a try though as it is a valid claim :thumb:

They may try the trick that it hasnt been yearly inspected in which case ask them to explain what all they check or even better have a chat with a mechanic, ive not met one yet that carries out these checks and I was in the motor trade for 8 years and still very much involved 7 years on.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Looking at the pictures i would say that pictures 2,3,6,8,10,11&12 are not Galviblisters i would say they were a result of stonechips sadly but the others are 100% Glavi blisters.


----------

